# Custom Long Hive



## lighto (Jul 27, 2010)

Is the Bottom board attahed to the box , against warpage ? What is the advantage of 48" over just 32" ? What is your apinion about the screen bottom board ? :scratch:


----------



## Joseph Clemens (Feb 12, 2005)

This particular design has a reversible bottom board, just like the standard traditional bottom board, but the entrance is on the end, putting it on the opposite side to where a traditional bottom board entrance would be. Of course with a few pilot holes and some deck screws the bottom could easily be semi-permanently attached to the hive body (super). Forty-eight inches accomodates about 33 standard frames - those dimensions were simply those requested of the customer who wanted this hive. I like screened bottom boards, but I also like playing (trying many different designs of bee equipment - standard and non-standard). I already have a hive of similar design, but, am thinking of trying one of similar design, but with medium depth frames.


----------



## lighto (Jul 27, 2010)

I think i see Adjustable Divider board allowing the adding or subtracting of frames as needed for nucs ??? Divider would work excellent , in a single high box ?


----------



## Mike S (Dec 25, 2009)

Good looking job on your hive. I like your corner joints, looks like this one should last a while. I put one into operation this spring is also 48" with 33 med frames. Their doing great in it and I have enjoyed it this summer. Good looking job ! :thumbsup:


----------

